# Language Encouragement Thread



## nysister (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Mods

I created a bunch of Language Encouragement threads from 2010-2017 and I'd like to create a Language Encouragement main thread that's a sticky and incorporates them and any links from the 2018 thread another member created so that resources and encouragement can be in one place.

Thanks,

NYsis

@Shimmie


----------



## nysister (Mar 6, 2018)

I'll note the links to all threads as soon I'm in front of a computer and will start a database compiling data.


----------

